# Chemi-pure



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

I was told by the lfs that this stuff is great. My question is has any one used this stuff in a marineland magnum 350 canister and notice any restriction of water flow from the canister?

My setup is a 56gl. column, with a marineland maxi jet 900, the maineland magnum 350 canister filter, substrate is caribsea flora max, live stock various tetras, a pleco and a red cherry shrimp (female)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Boyds chemi pure/chemi pure elite are very good products.The only "carbon" product I would recommend.I can't speak for restricting flow or the specific filter.
What are you trying to accomplish using the chemi pure?


----------



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

Just something better than just the normal activated carbon and make it healthier than what it is for the fish and plants. Im not saying that my tank is unhealthy just trying to make it heathier.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The chemi pure is good stuff but I would wager just upping your water changes will get your tank healthier quicker and cheaper.Unless there is something in the source water that is effecting the tank waterchanges do way more than carbon;quicker and cheaper.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

While Chemi-pure is a good product, IMHO Purigen is a better way to go if you want chemical filtration. 

It's much more economical to use, due to the fact you can regenerate it "indefinitely".
Chemi-pure is a 1-use product that you throw away and purchase more.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^*tnpe,some how this eluded me but may be best info given(besides change more water)^^^.I use purigen in all my display tanks.I use no carbon in any of my tanks!
Brian gets the gold star!


----------



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> The chemi pure is good stuff but I would wager just upping your water changes will get your tank healthier quicker and cheaper.Unless there is something in the source water that is effecting the tank waterchanges do way more than carbon;quicker and cheaper.


Coarlbandit we do about a 25 to 30 % water change every 2 weeks. Or would just going back to the activated carbon be better?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

In my opinion - if you choose to use carbon then I would use the Chemi-pure brand - its worth the added expense.

I use chemi-pure in my aquatic turtle tank just to help with any possible odors since turtles are very dirty. I do 75% weekly water changes on all my tanks and the turtle tank has no odor whatsoever. I also use purigen in all my tanks.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sassyangel said:


> Coarlbandit we do about a 25 to 30 % water change every 2 weeks. Or would just going back to the activated carbon be better?


I know many will say they do fine at whatever,but IMO the most sucessful keepers average 50%waterchange every week.Nothing comes close to clean water.I do 50% 0r more on all my tanks besides my reefs and use purigen in all,including my reefs.
The chemi pure is the best of carbon products available IMO, but I don't use it in any of my tanks.Purigen and waterchanges should get you as good as you will get without feeling like you should be paid by the hour to keep your tanks up.


----------

